# .ink Endungen unter Xp prof.



## son-goekhan (11. September 2004)

*.ink Endungen unter Xp prof. wie krieg ich die weg?*

hi folgendes Problem:

Unzwar hab ich mir eine neue HDD eingebaut und ganz normal wie üblich XP prof. installiert. So klappte auch alles ganz gut und dazu hab ich dann auch noch SP2 installiert. Nach dem neustart dann viel mir auf das beim Ladebildschirm von Xp der "Professional" Schriftzug fehlte. Ausserdem habe ich seit dem auf all mein Verknüpfungen auf dem Desktop jetzt eine .ink Endung dahinter. Also hab ich SP2 wieder deinstalliert. So jetzt ist zwar fast alles wieder in Ordnung ABER diese .ink Endungen habe ich trozdem.
Meine Frage also wie krieg ich die weg bzw. hatte das schonmal einer von euch?


danke für eure hilfe

PS: HDD ist neu und frisch formatiert


----------



## wackelpudding (11. September 2004)

Meinst du .ink mit kleinem oder großem I – oder vielleicht doch .lnk mit kleinem L?

Zumindest solltest du dir Tweak UI 2.1 für XP besorgen und dir dort die Möglichkeiten anschauen. Irgendwo findest du auf jeden Fall die Option die Anzeige dieser Dateiendung wieder auszuschalten.

Dass durch die Installation des SP2 der Schriftzug &raquo;Professional&laquo; verschwindet ist sicherlich nicht so schmerzhaft. Man könnte es Microsoft zwar zutrauen, dass sie ein XP Pro mal schnell per &raquo;Update&laquo; zum XP Home machen, aber es passiert dennoch nicht. Das SP2 kannst du also getrost installieren, wenn du mit den ganzen Problemen, die es sonst noch mitsichbringt, zurecht kommst.


----------



## son-goekhan (12. September 2004)

also das ist .lnk und bei einer datei großgeschrieben also .LNK ich hab mir tweak XP runtergegladen und ausprobiert aber das hat mein Problem leider auch nicht behoben.

bin für jeden weiteren vorschlag offen ansonsten muss ich wohl nochmals formatieren


----------



## wackelpudding (12. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von son-goekhan_
> *[...] ich hab mir tweak XP runtergegladen*


Ich hoffe doch Tweak UI, wie ich es auch geschrieben habe.  – Und dort gibt es diese Option auf jeden Fall, nur kann ich dir nicht sagen wo genau, da ich kein XP oder Server 2003 nutze... Da müsste sich nun wer anderes erbarmen.

post scriptum: Halte dich doch bitte an die Netiquette, besonders Punkt zwölf. Wir anderen versuchen dies schließlich auch.


----------



## son-goekhan (12. September 2004)

Hi also erstmal sorry wegen der Kleinschreibung.

Und ich hab mir Tweak UI runtergeladen. Trozdem hab ich da nicht die Möglichkeit gefunden(kommt bestimmt deshalb das ich mich nicht mit dem Programm so gut auskenne). Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wo genau ich den Befehl dafür finde? Weil ich hock jetzt schon seit einer Stunde dran und komm nicht weiter.


Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## ParadiseCity (13. September 2004)

Geht das nicht einfacher? :
Im Explorer:
Extras-> Ordneroptionen -> Registerkarte *Ansicht*
Die Option "Erweiterung bei bekannten Dateitypen ausblenden" aktivieren


----------



## son-goekhan (13. September 2004)

Hab das mit dem Explorer ausprobiert aber das hat auch nicht geklappt, leider. Trozdem danke werde heute dann wohl formatieren. Dann sollte das Problem behoben sein denke ich mal.


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ParadiseCity _
> *Geht das nicht einfacher? :
> Im Explorer:
> Extras-> Ordneroptionen -> Registerkarte Ansicht
> Die Option "Erweiterung bei bekannten Dateitypen ausblenden" aktivieren *



Was die dämlichste Funktion ist, die ein Betriebssystem je hatte. Gut gemeint, aber diese Funktion würde ich komplett vergessen. Die Endung der LNK-Dateien wird übrigens - IMHO - über die Registry ausgeschaltet.

(Den Key dafür weiß ich leider nicht [mehr]).

Beispiele für ausgeblendete Endungen (ob man nun bekannte Dateitypen ausblendet oder nicht):

.cnf	SpeedDial (Endung nicht sichtbar)
.lnk	Shortcut (Endung nicht sichtbar)
.mad	Microsoft Access Module Shortcut (Endung nicht sichtbar)
.maf	Microsoft Access Form Shortcut (Endung nicht sichtbar)
.mag	Microsoft Access Diagram Shortcut (Endung nicht sichtbar)
.mam	Microsoft Access Macro Shortcut (Endung nicht sichtbar)
.maq	Microsoft Access Query Shortcut (Endung nicht sichtbar)
.mar	Microsoft Access Report Shortcut (Endung nicht sichtbar)
.mas	Microsoft Access StoredProcedure shortcut (Endung nicht sichtbar)
.mat	Microsoft Access Table Shortcut (Endung nicht sichtbar)
.mav	Microsoft Access View Shortcut (Endung nicht sichtbar)
.maw	Microsoft Access Data Access Page Shortcut (Endung nicht sichtbar)
.pif	Shortcut to MS-DOS Program (Endung nicht sichtbar)
.scf	Windows Explorer Command (Endung nicht sichtbar, Standardsymbol)
.shb	Shortcut into a document (Endung nicht sichtbar)
.shs	Scrap object (Endung nicht sichtbar)
.uls	Internet Location Service (Standardsymbol)
.url	Internet Shortcut (Endung nicht sichtbar)
.xnk	Exchange Shortcut (Endung nicht sichtbar)


----------



## son-goekhan (14. September 2004)

Hi also den "Pfad" habe ich gefunden nur weis ich nicht wie der Befehl dafür ist das ich die Endungen ausschalten kann. Also wass muss ich tun damit man sie nicht mehr sieht?


----------



## needcoffee (14. September 2004)

*RE: Endungen*

Hallo,

du bekommst diese Endungen auch mit der aktuellen Version von xp-antispy ( http://www.xp-antispy.org/ ) weg! Is eh ein ganz gutes Tool um ein paar Einstellungen vor zu nehmen   ciao,

needcoffee...


----------



## son-goekhan (14. September 2004)

Oh man wieso bin ich nicht gleich darauf gekommen. Na klar xp AntiSpy. Hatte ganz vergessen das man es da an/ausschalten kann. Naja wieder schlauer geworden Vielen dank für eure hilfe


----------

